# WINCC 7 SP2 Archivdaten einfach exportieren



## nae (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte archivierte Prozessdaten über einen gewissen Zeitraum in eine CSV Datei exportieren und danach das Archiv zurücksetzen.

Gibt es da eine einfache Möglichkeit in WINCC 7 ohne Zusatzlizenzen zu erwerben? (z.B. mittels C Script)

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen 

Gruss

nae


----------



## georg_demmler (2 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wenn man Daten archiviert, so kann man sich diese auch im Trend anzeigen lasen. In dem Trend kann man auch den Zeitraum für die Darstellung der Werte auswählen.

Und man kann diese Werte für den gewünschten Zeitraum dann in eine csv-Datei exportieren. 


Gruß

Georg


----------



## nae (2 Juni 2011)

Hallo Georg,

besten Dank für die schnelle Reaktion und Deine Information 
Das ist sicher eine einfache Möglichkeit... allerdings möchte ich das ganze automatisiert ausführen ohne dass ein Benutzer den Online Trend öffnen und mit Daten beschicken muss.
Eine Fertigmeldung der S7 Steuerung sollte diesen Vorgang auslösen damit die Daten eindeitig dem erzeugten Produkt zugeordnet werden können.

Wie ich gelesen habe müsste der "OnlineTrend" aufgeschlagen sein um eine solche Aktion durchzuführen. Das ist in meinem Fall nicht unbdingt gewährleistet, da das WINCC auf einem virtuellen Rechner läuft der nur für die Datenaufzeichnung und eine redundante Notbedienung benutzt wird.
Die Bedienung der Anlage erfolgt im Normalfall über ein Terminal mit WINCC flexible.

Gruss 

nae


----------



## Kai (2 Juni 2011)

Vielleicht helfen die folgende Siemens-FAQs weiter:

ID10095491 Wie können die Daten eines Anwenderarchivs zur Runtime gefiltert, sortiert und exportiert werden

ID5189822 Wie kann der Inhalt eines Anwenderarchivs zur Runtime in eine CSV-Datei exportiert werden?

Gruß Kai


----------



## nae (2 Juni 2011)

Hallo Kai,

    die Beiträge betreffen leider den Zugriff auf User Archive und benötigen zum Teil die Zusatzlizenz ODK (open devlopment kit) damit Sie arbeiten.

Ich sollte aber auf ein Prozessdatenarchiv zugreifen... wenn möglich ohne zusätzliche Lizenzen erwerben zu müssen.

Gruss

nae


----------



## georg_demmler (2 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

nun fallen mir nur zwei Möglichkeiten ein: Arbeiten mit UserArchiv. Verwenden wir bei einem Kunden. Hier werden Daten permanent gespeichert und je nach Bedarf in eine CSV-Datei abgespeichert. Man braucht allerdings eine Lizenz.

Zweite Möglichkeit: Mit SQL direkt Daten aus der Datenbank auslesen. Entweder über C-Script oder über ein externes Programm. 

Schreibe gerade ein Programm um Durchschnitts-Werte aus den CSV-Dateien der Userarchive zu erhalten. Hier muss WinCC leider passen. Da bin ich mit C# flexibler. Und außerdem wird die Performance von WinCC  nicht beeinträchtigt.


Viel Erfolg


----------



## nae (3 Juni 2011)

Hallo Georg,

ich habe für dieses Projekt eine Lizenz "User Archiv" zur Verfügung, habe allerdings nicht daran gedacht das UA für diese Zwecke einzusetzen 

Werde mich nun mal daran machen zu überprüfen ob das für mich eine Möglichkeit wäre... sind ja doch einige Daten die während einer mehrtägigen Produktion anfallen können.

Kannst Du mir vielleicht eine Angabe machen in welcher Grössenordnung sich das von Dir erwähnte Kundenprojekt datenmässig bewegt?

Danke Dir für den Hinweis 

Gruss 

Peter


----------

